# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τέστ αυτοεκτίμησης

## ioannis2

https://enallaktikidrasi.com/2016/07...ytoektimisis/?

Ένα καλό τεστ αυτοεκτίμησης.

Το έκανα και μου βγαλε Υψηλή Αυτοεκτίμηση κι ότι το σκορ μου είναι υψηλότερο από το 70% των ανθρώπων που έκαναν αυτό το τεστ. 

Ανέμενα αρκετά διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα, διότι έχω διαφορετική εικόνα για τον εαυτό μου απ το αποτέλεσμα που μου έβγαλε, μάλλον νιώθω μια σκιά, σαν μελαγχολία, στο προσκήνιο της σκέψης μου, δηλαδή όπως ξανάγραψα επανηλημμένα στο φόρουμ περιφέρονται κάποιες τραυματικές εμπειρίες, αδικίες και ατυχίες του παρελθόντος οι οποίες αναμοχλεύονται από τη μνήμη μου και προκαλούν στη σκέψη μου φανταστικά γεγονότα με υπόβαθρο αυτές και έντονα αισθήματα μελαγχολίας, απογοήτευσης, οίκτου και νεύρων. Όμως κάπου πίσω απ αυτές, υπάρχει ένα καλό κομμάτι που μάλλον οι σκέψεις αυτές δεν με αφήνουν να το εκτιμήσω με ακρίβεια, αν και έστω περιορισμένα λόγω συνθηκών ζωής το χρησιμοποιώ. Ίσως αυτό το τεστ να είναι σε θέση να εντοπίζει και να εξετάζει αυτό το κομμάτι πέρα από τις οποιες διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις επισκιάζουν.

----------


## Nightshark

Εγώ έβγαλα σκορ 10% εξαιρετικά χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε ξερω αν ο ευφυης εχει υψηλη αυτοεκτημιση γιατι συνηδειτοποιει τη ματαιοτητα αυτου που ζει

----------


## Vox

> https://enallaktikidrasi.com/2016/07...ytoektimisis/?
> 
> Ένα καλό τεστ αυτοεκτίμησης.
> 
> Το έκανα και μου βγαλε Υψηλή Αυτοεκτίμηση κι ότι το σκορ μου είναι υψηλότερο από το 70% των ανθρώπων που έκαναν αυτό το τεστ.


Ενδιαφέρον. Για μένα έδωσε το εξής:

_Αποτέλεσμα: Υψηλή Αυτοεκτίμηση

Οι απαντήσεις που δώσατε, δείχνουν ότι είστε ένα άτομο με υψηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Ανήκετε στη μειοψηφία των ανθρώπων που έχουν υψηλή αλλά υγιή αυτοεκτίμηση. Αυτή η υγιής στάση αποκτάται μετά από εργασία με τον εαυτό σας. Η αυτογνωσία αποτελεί προϋπόθεση για να φτάσετε σε αυτό το σημείο. Αναγνωρίζετε τις αδυναμίες σας αλλά είστε έτοιμοι να τις θεραπεύσετε. Βλέπετε ποια είναι τα όρια σας αλλά είστε έτοιμοι να τα επεκτείνετε. Οι άνθρωποι που έχουν υψηλή αυτοεκτίμηση συνήθως, αν και όχι πάντα, έχουν πιο εξωστρεφή τάση και είναι πιο αισιόδοξοι.

Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι άλλοι μπορεί να σας πλησιάζουν και να σας ζητούν συμβουλές ή τη βοήεθιά σας για διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν στη ζωή τους. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί αναγνωρίζουν ότι έχετε εργαστεί με τον εαυτό σας και έχετε συσσωρεύσει αρκετή σοφία μέσα σας. Το σκορ σας είναι υψηλότερο από το 70% των ανθρώπων που έκαναν αυτό το τεστ._

----------


## Giota87

Μάλλον πρέπει να ανησυχήσω λίγο....... 
Χαχαχα. 


Αποτέλεσμα: Ακραία υψηλή αυτοεκτίμηση

Οι απαντήσεις που δώσατε δείχνουν ότι έχετε ακραία υψηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Ενώ είναι πολύ σημαντικό να έχουμε μια υψηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, όταν αυτή είναι υπερβολική, τότε μπορεί να συμβαίνουν δύο πράγματα:

Είτε οι απαντήσεις σας δεν δόθηκαν πραγματικά αυθόρμητα, είτε ότι έχετε μια στρεβλωμένη αντίληψη του εαυτού σας. Όταν η αυτοεκτίμηση μετατρέπεται σε υπερεκτίμηση τότε μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει σε λάθος αποφάσεις, συμπεριφορές και μια λάθος στάση ζωής. Οι άνθρωποι που υπερτιμούν τον εαυτό τους, πολλές φορές προβάλλουν την υψηλή αυτοεκτίμηση για να κρύψουν έναν άλλον εαυτό ο οποίος αισθάνεται ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Πολλές φορές αυτό το είδος αυτοεκτίμησης αποτελεί βιτρίνα για να κρυφτεί ένας άλλος, πιθανότατα πληγωμένος και "αδύναμος" εαυτός. Εάν συμβαίνει αυτό, τότε να είστε βέβαιοι πως το κομμάτι του εαυτού σας που θεωρείτε αδύναμο, είναι το κομμάτι εκείνο που κρατάει την πραγματική σας δύναμη. Δεν είναι τυχαίο εξάλλου που χάρη σε αυτό καταβάλλετε τόση προσπάθεια για να δείξετε ότι είστε κάποιος άλλος.

Εάν πιστεύετε ότι δεν ανήκετε στην παραπάνω περίπτωση, τότε, μπορείτε να κάνετε μια αναδρομή στη ζωή σας και να αναλογιστείτε εάν τελικά αυτές οι πεποιθήσεις έχουν βοηθήσει εσάς και τις σχέσεις ή όχι. Εάν η απάντηση είναι "ναι", συνεχίστε έτσι. Εάν η απάντηση είναι "όχι", τότε ίσως χρειάζεται να εξετάσετε από που πραγματικά έχουν προέλθει αυτές οι πεποιθήσεις και τι μπορείτε να κάνετε για να βελτιώσετε τον εαυτό σας και τις σχέσεις σας.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω εχω γενικως υψηλη αυτοεκτιμηση, ορεξη δεν εχω ........

----------

